# RAIDZ on desktop



## pkubaj (Oct 1, 2014)

I want to put 4 1TB drives to my desktop running FreeBSD and set up RAIDZ. How is the performance compared to traditional installation with one drive or similar config but with striping and mirroring (RAID0+1)? Is it worth the hassle?


----------



## tingo (Oct 4, 2014)

You won't know until you try it.


----------

